# Recent Engagement Shoot



## Big Mike (Jun 11, 2007)

Some shots from a recent engament shoot, what do you think?

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 11, 2007)

A few more...

#7





#8





#9





#10





#11


----------



## PNA (Jun 11, 2007)

OM'sO......Seems most are over saturated. #'s 2,3,4,5, appear more "normal"......Hey, what do I know!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, a LOT of pics Mike. 

In the first set, here is what I see specifically:

#1, For being shot in the sunlight, the light is actually quite warm, maybe just the slightest touch of glare on some parts of the skin, but its so minor. Obviously, this was done as the sun was low in the sky, as seen from the long shadows behind them. I like it.

#2, great shot.

#3, cute pose, like something out of Babes in Toyland maybe...:raisedbrow:

#4, great pose, expression, and composition.

#5, very nice. the blue and green work effectively in this one.

#6, Beautiful, very creative. But I think the background could have been blurred a bit more.


Second set:

#7, Classic old movie kiss, nice. Love the stair case in the back. The shadow is really neat too.

#8, The skin is a little bright, but great romantic pose, although she does look a little stiff and bent oddly.

#9 and #10, there seems to be a bit of an unnatural red tint/hue going on there, as well as for most of them in this set. Maybe check the white balance on those. #9 is a great pose though. 

#10, the shirts and the background all look quite green together, not sure if thats a good thing. He looks a bit awkward in this one as well, and not showing his face. 

#11, Love it. Very nice.

As you know, Im no expert, just picking up things that I learn over time, and noticing certain things. 

Overall, great IMO. Well done Mike!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, I appreciate it.

I did jack the saturation for a lot of these...maybe it's just a phase I'm going though but I tend to like a lot of saturation right now.

These were shot late in the day and the sunlight was somewhat warm at times and hidden behind clouds at other times.  I like the warm light and played with the WB quite a bit (in post).  Looking at them all together...they look pretty inconsistent...but looking back and remembering the light at the time...that's pretty much how it was over the course of the shoot.


----------



## amandakifer (Jun 11, 2007)

I like lots of saturation right now too. lol.  Something about making the grass really green and the sky really blue that the clients love and so do I.  Something about it makes it look a tab bit artsy.

  7 is definately my favorite and think it would look even better in black and white.  

#5 looks fake to me for some reason, like you photoshopped them in.  I think maybe not enough natural looking shadows or the angle.  I'm not sure.  

and I want to tell the guy in the fontain to get out of the shot in #3.  Great pic other than that lol.

Good composition!

I think your clients will be very happen.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks.


> #5 looks fake to me for some reason, like you photoshopped them in. I think maybe not enough natural looking shadows or the angle. I'm not sure.


It does look like the have been inserted doesn't it?  It is real, I asure you, maybe just a bit too much fill flash.  I did however, mask off the sky and bring down the exposure there, in order to bring back some of the color & definition which had been washed out.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, aren't they cute? LOL Very nice, I'm sure they are very happy. The only suggestion I can think of if you're looking for one is that some of the time they are in the center of the shot and, while that works for some a couple seem to not benefit from that.  Thanks for sharing your shoot.


----------



## JIP (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice I like the last few the best I guess the light got better as you shot.


----------



## aammoore (Jun 12, 2007)

Hate the shoes they are wearing for portraits...but overall nice shots!


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 12, 2007)

Good stuff, Mike.  I like the second quite a bit, but I'm seeing it as a 3/4 sort of portrait....  cropped just below his right hand.

Nice variety.

Pete


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 12, 2007)

I think I feel old... when you start saying "the kids look so young" you know you are well on your way to geezerhood.

I know, not the feedback you were looking for, but that's what I was thinking...


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 12, 2007)

> Hate the shoes they are wearing for portraits...but overall nice shots!


Thanks.  The sandals made it easy for them to jump into the fountain/pool...and actually, it's extremely popular for people around here to were something like that in a causal setting.  To me, it might have looked weird if they had been wearing something else.



> I like the second quite a bit, but I'm seeing it as a 3/4 sort of portrait.... cropped just below his right hand.


Thanks Pete.  I really like that shot too but I'm not pleased with how their legs & feet look.  I do like the grass and the flowers, so I kept the feet in.  I'll try a closer crop when I present them tonight.


----------



## zendianah (Jun 12, 2007)

Love the pictures.. I would have had the couple take their shoes off... I love barefoot shots... Dont get me wrong I would have kept the shoes on for the fountain shots... But what do I know... 

Love the saturation.. The colors are great...

My favs are : 3,6,7,9


----------



## L. Wood (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Mike- I love that you shoot such a variety of shots. Great for your clients. I actually like the last three pictures the best. The earlier shots have wonderful backdrops, BUT their facial expressions and body positions seem unnatural. In the last three photos their expressions are so natural and genuine. There love comes across in those photos. Thanks so much for sharing your work!


----------



## Peniole (Jun 12, 2007)

#3 is the one that reallsy stands out for me, composition and colour wise. The cute pose ddn't hurt either


----------



## Hair Bear (Jun 12, 2007)

I like no3 but would have to get them spot on centre and get the fat man in the background out of shot or, dare I mention this, retouch him out.

I think the last one is the best shot of them as a couple and seems to chow some real warmth between them, good job


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 12, 2007)

> and get the fat man in the background out of shot or, dare I mention this, retouch him out.


How about I zap all the people out?


----------



## Hair Bear (Jun 12, 2007)

So much better don't you think? 

Real focus on the couple now and not anything in the background to draw the eye.

i also think in this case it gives a better sense of the two of them together forsaking (sp) all others, brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## JubbaKing (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice job. Always standing upright to take photos is what everyone else does. Try lower perspectives. If you want full body (ESPECIALLY WITH WIDE ANGLE) make sure you are about waist level. The posing isn't too bad but could use some work. For starters, don't have them stand flat footed. Put the weight on the back foot and they'll look better. Feet that are side by side and facing the exact same direction looks stiff so watch for that too.
I like #7 best--nice shadow, and composition with the lines and framing and what not....just get lower.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 13, 2007)

aammoore said:


> Hate the shoes they are wearing for portraits...but overall nice shots!


 

You took the words right out of my mouth!  

Otherwise my favorite...,is the close up where the girl is standing behind him with her arms wrapped around his chest. (sorry, don't remember the number)


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments 



> Nice job. Always standing upright to take photos is what everyone else does. Try lower perspectives. If you want full body (ESPECIALLY WITH WIDE ANGLE) make sure you are about waist level. The posing isn't too bad but could use some work. For starters, don't have them stand flat footed. Put the weight on the back foot and they'll look better. Feet that are side by side and facing the exact same direction looks stiff so watch for that too.
> I like #7 best--nice shadow, and composition with the lines and framing and what not....just get lower


For #5, I was almost laying in the water 
Thanks for the tips, I appreciate it.


----------



## DigitalDiva (Jun 14, 2007)

#6 = :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

#7 = :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

You can see the thought put into these, Mike. Super job. I like that they are wearing greens/neutrals, too. Were they happy with your stuff? They should be!


----------



## theusher (Jun 14, 2007)

I like the shadow in #7.

Not your fault but their smiles look fake and forced. Are you sure they like each other? ;-) LOL


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 14, 2007)

> You can see the thought put into these, Mike. Super job. I like that they are wearing greens/neutrals, too. Were they happy with your stuff? They should be!


Thanks 
I made sure they were wearing complimentary outfits...although, they were 15 minutes late because she had to find something to match his shirt.  And yes, they seemed to be very pleased with these.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 14, 2007)

theusher said:


> Not your fault but their smiles look fake and forced.


that was my first impression as well...

my favorite is #2 followed by #4 (the most natural of the expressions), 9 and 11...

i actually instructed my wedding photographer to say dirty words so that my husband would have a more relaxed smile/giggle...he was mortified, but saw it was the only thing that worked...LOL...


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree, their similes are not the most natural looking...and as the photographer...a lot of the blame for that should fall onto me.  Getting people to smile and look natural...that is a skill or trait that really good photographers have...and I need to work on.  

That is part of why I did their engagement shoot (I did it for free, as part of their wedding package)...to build a repore with them, so that they are comfortable and natural looking for their wedding shots.

Myself, I'm a terrible smiler...I just can't force myself to smile in a natural way...and all my own wedding photos reflect this.  The groom here isn't the most smiley guy and I was fairly happy with what I got out of him.  She, on the other hand, is quite smiley but starts 'posing' when the camera is on her...rather than acting natural.

Actually, about 1/3 of the total shots had one of them with closed eyes or no smile at all.  They were impressed that all the ones I showed them had open eyes.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 14, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> The groom here isn't the most smiley guy and I was fairly happy with what I got out of him.  She, on the other hand, is quite smiley but starts 'posing' when the camera is on her...rather than acting natural.




Don't ya just love it?

I think these people seek each other out.


----------

